
BuzzFeed Trained a Computer to Search for Spy Planes. This Is What We Found - ValG
https://www.buzzfeed.com/peteraldhous/hidden-spy-planes
======
disgruntledphd2
This is both a good article, and a wonderful example of quantitative analysis
applied for a news-worthy cause.

I especially like that they have the full data processing code available:
[https://buzzfeednews.github.io/2017-08-spy-plane-
finder/](https://buzzfeednews.github.io/2017-08-spy-plane-finder/)

------
knrz
I for one was really pleasantly surprised to be reading this great article —
from Buzzfeed of all places!

~~~
belovedeagle
Buzzfeed has a lot of good journalism, apparently. I never go to their site
and seek it out, but when it's linked it's very good like this piece.

It shouldn't be so surprising; if CNN and NYT can fill their sites with
clickbait, why can't Buzzfeed step in to fill the gap of investigative
journalism? Hell, I trust Buzzfeed more than the other two; at least with
Buzzfeed you can tell right away whether you're reading clickbait or real
journalism.

~~~
jlgaddis
Buzzfeed mostly is (or was; I pretty much stopped reading it) clickbait but
every once in a while they have great in-depth, high-quality articles like
this. I suppose it takes much longer to investigate and write these articles
than it does to churn out the clickbait.

~~~
eridius
If you look at the top of this article, you'll see it's actually branded as
BuzzFeed News. The BuzzFeed brand itself is still clickbait, BuzzFeed News is
the journalism side of things.

